# Why is it?



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Despite my previous issues with B&H, I ordered again from them. This time a new flashgun and a set of colored filters. 

B&H isn't the issue. UPS is.

When I ordered something shipped from UPS there's a weird occurence. When I have it sent to my office it arrives before noon. When I send it to the apartment, its there at 4:15-4:45 and I can't pick it up until the next day because the apartment office closes at 4:59:59 on the dot. The distance between the two addresses is maybe two miles. Same delivery guy too. 

This time I sprang for two day shipping. So all those ground packages, 3-5 day, and what not got delivered, but my two day again didn't make it until after 4 o'clock. Irritating isn't the word when you want to play with a new toy.


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Ups*

A. Business delivery takes priority over residential because they generally close at 5pm.

B. The only thing two day shipping does is get the item there in two days, there is no time guarantee.

C. UPS offers two services that guarantee arrival by 10:30 or 12:00 or your money back. Why didn't you purchase them?

D. Have deliveries sent to your office?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

UPS is on my S**T list, I ordered something from B&H the other day. Came home yesterday and found my package, Get this....Out by the street leaning on the fence...In the rain. Thank god it was wrapped well and in a sealed box. Anyone driving down the street could have just stopped and picked it up.......Boy, I felt the bloodpressure rise. 

Im starting to hear more and more horror stories about UPS. I am tempted that if I order anything else, ill just request a different shipper...and Ill pay the difference.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Over the years, when I have had some "issues' with a major company, I looked up the President or the CEO's name ..and sent HIM a personal letter. I always hand addressed it and I put his name first, then the company's after. 

In 20 occurrences over 35 or so years..I almost always heard back, promptly, from the guy's office staff ....or from him directly. One time, the President of Walgreen's called me at home!

The only company that blew me off with a form letter was in bankruptcy a year or two later. It seems that the new administration wasn't helping sales with their attitude and products!

Posting here is OK..but --also-- sending a clear, specific and reasonable (not-nasty) letter to the boss just might get some policies changed...

regards, Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

stargazer said:


> UPS is on my S**T list, I ordered something from B&H the other day. Came home yesterday and found my package, Get this....Out by the street leaning on the fence...In the rain. Thank god it was wrapped well and in a sealed box. Anyone driving down the street could have just stopped and picked it up.......Boy, I felt the bloodpressure rise.
> 
> Im starting to hear more and more horror stories about UPS. I am tempted that if I order anything else, ill just request a different shipper...and Ill pay the difference.


Had that happen with a couple of "adult signature required" rifles a few years ago. I was glad they where still leaning up against the door when I got home but I was miffed that they set them there without the signature..


----------



## ImReddog (May 15, 2006)

I think that the service that you get from UPS will be determined by the driver/deliverer. I'm lucky. After complaining to my UPS guy, about bad deliveries from another company, my UPS guy gave me a business card with his cell phone number on it and said that if he couldn't leave a package because it required a signature, then to call him and he would come back. He took some vacation time off a while back. While he was gone, the service went to pot. Sure glad he's back


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I may have posted this before, but I worked with a gal that was a former UPS delivery girl. She said it was the company's stance that they were willing to take the risk of drop and go delivery (to save time, increase productivity) and would replace the item if something happened to it. Things have been left on my porch many times, and by other carriers also.

But, it seems funny that since Christmas, and the stink I raised because of my lens not being delivered (because the driver was a POS), all of my deliveries have been with a knock on the door and a signature required. I don't know, but my current driver is friendly and curteous these days.
Mik


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Ups*

I realize that many have legitimate complaints against UPS and other delivery companies. If the guy had said "my box was smashed" or "my box was left in the rain", that is one thing, but to take the time to post a bash because your box didn't show up exactly when you wanted is silly. Especially since you didn't pay for a gauranteed time delivery. Yes, I am a UPS driver. Yes, the company has some policies that make it hard for us drivers to keep customers happy. If you have a complaint, speak with the driver directly in a civil manner. Most drivers that have the same route know their customers and will go out of their way to provide good service. If the driver doesn't respond in the appropriate manner then file a corporate complaint.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

My past two UPS drivers have been awesome. Both have called me at work to let me know they dropped a package off and where they left it (porch, inside an empty icechest that was on back porch, in apartment office, etc.). I even had one make a second trip to my house in one day because I wasn't there to sign for the package the first time he came around. Sure, my place was on his way back to the warehouse, but he didn't have to make a second stop. My last two packages have shown up with nearly destroyed boxes (thank goodness the items were packed very well), but I would bet that was done in the warehouse and not by the driver. Take the time to get to know your UPS driver and it will pay off. When they do good, take the time to call and report their good service. And NO, I don't work for UPS!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I just know that I've had better service from Airborne/DHL and FEdEx than UPS...at home and at work ... just my 2 cents


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My UPS driver has a key and the combination to my shop. If I'm not home he leaves my stuff in the shop on my table. DHL has a hard time finding my house. The driver is afraid of my dog which is in my back yard in a dog run. He won't get out of his truck. He won't stay on Boliver after 2:30 cause it would make him late getting back to Beaumont and he wouldn't get off work on time. He has a second job. FedX does pretty good but just delievers on certain days. No such thing as next day or 2 day service down here.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I've owned a business and employed a dozen or so people at a time, several of which dealt with the public. I have a lot of respect for many of the people that worked for me, but I shudder to think people's opinion of me are based on the performance of some of the others. Employees values do not always reflect the values of the company.

I have done a lot of business with UPS in the last few years, and I have had great service, probably because I have had good delivery people....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The FedX driver out here just files a "no such address" every time I get a package: he knows where it is, it's on every map service and GPS out there, he just doesn't want to drive out here. I've had to meet him in town a few times to even get a package and avoid it being returned as no such address, two weeks after it should have been here. By contrast, the UPS driver (who also delivers where I work) came up to me and asked if it'd be okay if he dropped my stuff at my work address instead of making the extra drive: I told him I'd actually prefer it due to the "left at the gate" stuff, and we've never looked back: it's worked great. Then there's the USPS..... Don't get me started.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ups*



Saltwater Servitude said:


> Despite my previous issues with B&H, I ordered again from them. This time a new flashgun and a set of colored filters.
> 
> B&H isn't the issue. UPS is.
> 
> ...


 I have been driving for them for 7 years. Your 2 addreses must be on a training route!LOL


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

plugger21 said:


> I realize that many have legitimate complaints against UPS and other delivery companies. If the guy had said "my box was smashed" or "my box was left in the rain", that is one thing, but to take the time to post a bash because your box didn't show up exactly when you wanted is silly. Especially since you didn't pay for a gauranteed time delivery. Yes, I am a UPS driver. Yes, the company has some policies that make it hard for us drivers to keep customers happy. If you have a complaint, speak with the driver directly in a civil manner. Most drivers that have the same route know their customers and will go out of their way to provide good service. If the driver doesn't respond in the appropriate manner then file a corporate complaint.


The option for a paid time delivery isn't available through B&H, Abe's of Maine, or Samy's Camera which are the three companies I use. Just strange that the same paid delivery gets it to my office hours ahead of a address a few miles away. I thought that going with two day delivery would expedite the issue giving that package priority over ground and such. Guess wrong and won't bother now.

I'd get it sent to the office, but our office policy doesn't allow personal deliveries not related to our business.

As far as the USPS comment I got a good one. I just received a birthday card post marked November 13th this past Monday. The location mailed from? My office two miles away. Governmental efficiency at its finest.


----------

